
True Confessions of an iPhone Developer - Bullshit Review Sites - ciscoriordan
http://justanotheriphoneblog.com/wordpress/iphone-news/true-confessions-of-an-iphone-developer-bullshit-review-sites
======
webmaster
It's tough these days being a developer. I know from experience. If you are
lucky you can get clients to pay the development costs and you are most likely
going to give them something they like. Trying to break into the shareware or
apps for purchase is a whole new ballgame. Customers demand perfection and
there's a middleman around every corner trying to sap your profits. That's the
risk of the entrepreneur. Fortunately, the web rewards innovation, but it
requires hard work. At least the iPhone developer license is nothing compared
to a Nintendo or XBox license.

Paul St. Amant Softomic LLC

------
ROFISH
I've been trying to get the word out about my game. The biggest problem is no
hype leads to no reviews leads to no sales. Getting noticed is a total
crapshoot. After a couple of days on Twitter, it appears most sites just want
a free copy of the popular apps. They'll bend over backwards for codes from
@EAMobile but flatout ignore you unless your name ends with Inc. or LLC.

